# Wer vergibt die 190-er Nr.?



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2002)

von [email protected] <
Ganz einfach gesagt es sind kriminelle Machenschaften der Telecom, mit Duldung von Hans Eichel.
Wer vergibt die 190-er Nr.? Die Regulierungsbehörde, eine Institution der Bundesregierung. Dr. Ron Sommer mir eigenem
Flugzeug in der Schweiz, finanziert vom deutschen Telefonbenutzer bzw. Steuerzahler. Siehe auch Telecom-Aktie,

Krimineller geht es nicht, man muss nur hinter die Kulissen
sehen, Miliarden Euro ins Ausland, wo sich dann hochrangige
ehemalige Telecom-Mitarbeiter mit Ihrem Insider-Wissen bedienen und verdienen.Konkurenz der Telecom ? Gibt es nicht!!!!!!! Ehemalige hochrangigeTelecom -Mitarbeiter bedienen sich
als Aufsichtsräte, Geschäftsführer u.u.u.der verschiedensten Gesellschaften, beuten Deutschland
aus, kaufen sich luxuriöse Villen ins Spanien oder deren Inseln.

Mein Freund, Sie müssen sich mal den Umsatz durch das Festnetz ansehen,Netz finanziert vom Steuerzahler,

diese Abschaum der Gesellschaft, kassiert,kassiert.

Diese abkassierten Euro fliessen , na wohin ?

Wer davor die Augen veschliesst, ist Blind, die <bla_fasel>
Krake lässt grüssen

-- 
_Unsinn bearbeitet


Heiko_


----------



## sascha (28 Mai 2002)

Ich denke, die aktuelle Diskussion um die 0190-Dialern sollte nicht zu antisemitischer Stimmungsmache missbraucht werden dürfen. Pfui Teufel. Heiko, lösch doch bitte die entsprechenden Abschnitte des Postings.

cu,

Sascha

p.s. kannst meinen Beitrag dann gleich mit löschen.

p.p.s. Danke fürs Editieren der ***-Aussage im obigen Beitrag, Heiko.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2002)

*Wer vergibt die 0190 er Nummern ?*

das ist ein Hammer !!! :fg2:


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2002)

*Wer ist verantwortlich für die 0190Nummern?*

Na claro, verantwortlich sind nicht die
antiantisemiten, sondern nur die dummen Deutschen, die nicht wollen, daß man sie übern Tisch zieht.

So ein Schwachsinn!
Den Abgezockten geschiehts ganz recht, wenn sie ihr Gehirn nicht einschalten können und wissen, WARUM un VON WEM man
betrügerisch abgezoclt wird.


----------



## Hotline-Dödel (28 Mai 2002)

so Leutz....und nun beruhigen wir uns mal wieder alle!

Man kann auf die Telekom (welche ja nun mal diese Nummern vergibt) so viel schimpfen wie man will, aber Fakt ist: Jeder der durch einen Dialer abgezockt wurde, ist selbst schuld.
Es gibt genügend Möglichkeiten sich vor diesem Zeugs zu schützen.

Natürlich werden jetzt wieder einige schreien: Es gibt doch auch Anfänger im Internet die von sowas keine Ahnung haben und nicht wissen wie man sich schützen kann......aber komisch, Dialer, deren Funktionsweise und Schaden kennen sie, Firewalls nicht!

wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Heiko (28 Mai 2002)

Leute, kommt mal wieder auf den Teppich!

"Antisemit" oder "antisemitisch" ist momentan *das* Killerwort schlechthin. Wir sollten uns aus der Panik etwas heraushalten meine ich. Der Artikel ist zwar geistiger Durchfall, aber strafrechtlich eher nicht relevant.

Aber weil mir schon beim Grundsatzdiskutieren (ohne Bezug zu dem Artikel von oben) sind:
- Ich finde es mies, wenn man nicht mehr sagen darf "Ich finde die israelische Palästinenserpolitik scheiße" ohne gleich als Antisemit zu gelten
- Ich finde es genauso mies, daß man nicht mehr sagen darf "M. Friedmann finde ich unsympathisch" ohne daß alles laut "Antisemit" schreit
- Ich finde es unpassend, daß der Begriff "Antisemit" mittlerweile ziemlich sinnleer verwendet wird

Lest mal den aktuellen Artikel (besser: die zwei) im aktuellen Spiegel. Vielleicht fällt dem einen oder anderen da was auf.
Jedenfalls ists in manchen Bereichen mit der Meinungsfreiheit nicht mehr weit her.

Und da das alles jetzt ziemlich deutlich OT ist hab ich das entsprechend verschoben.


----------



## dialerfucker (29 Mai 2002)

@Hotline-Dödel;@all;
...trotz oder wegen des neuen Trendes: " antihämorrhoid oder antiantihämorrhoid" sollte man klarstellen:
Fakt: die Telekom vergibt die 0190er-Rufnummern nicht! 
"jeder, der durch einen Dialer abgezockt wurde, ist selbst schuld"
ist ein abgefuckter Provospruch. (Save it for a rainy day...when you're talking with your "self")  8)


----------



## Hotline-Dödel (29 Mai 2002)

@dialerfucker...

"Provospruch"? mag sein....na und?
"abgefuckt" ? so ein böses Wort...tztztz


----------

